# average time UV sterilizer take to clear up GW



## osnapitseric (Apr 9, 2009)

How long did it take you to clear GW? I just bought a UV sterilizer and without testing if the bulb works or not i did all the plumbing =( I don't want to undo all the plumbing right now to check the bulb so i'm here seeking the average time it took to clear GW so i have a time table before undoing all the plumbing in case it didnt work.


----------



## Wahter (Nov 15, 2004)

I think it will depend on the wattage and the water flow rate through the UV sterilizer.

I hooked up a 25 watt UV Sterilizer to this 20 gallon tank, but the powerhead I used only ran 125 gallons per hour. It took about 5 days to clear up, but there was definitely a noticeable change after 2 days.









http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-pictures/showimage.php?i=6102&catid=newimages

Hope that helps,

Walter


----------

